# Summer! (Photo Heavy)



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

*Nyx in the pool! (and my foot, sorry if you don't like feet!)*


100_2032 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

*Franklin refusing to put EVEN one foot in the pool.*


100_2017 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

*Luna *


100_1952 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

Caught mid-leap!


100_1958 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

*King Leonidas*


100_1999 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr


100_1964 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

*a nice photo of a rabbit-chewed meat processing box (oh the irony...)*


100_1987 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

*Franklin's ears are going to need a bath now... enjoying some beef lung/heat mix (he shook his ears out of his "ear-tie" >.<)*


100_1970 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr
*
Nyx and Luna with their chicken quarters*


100_1971 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr
*(She was afraid I was going to take away her chicken... )*


100_1975 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr


----------



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

*AND a couple of photos from a walk we took a couple of days ago near a close lake *


100_1926 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr


100_1937 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr


100_1935 by amandanicolewalters, on Flickr

-Amanda


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! Beautiful scenery too... I'm completely jealous.


----------



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

It really is beautiful here!  Especially in the late spring/early summer! SO much green, it almost reminds me of the west side of the state (almost )


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like they are all enjoying their summer!
It looks beautiful by the lake.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures!!!

The pups all look very happy!! :smile:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHA, LOVE the pic of Franklin!! That is EXACTLY how my Brody is!!LOL


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

cute pics you have.
I guess he is too big for that pool. lol


----------



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

hehe, thanks guys. Franklin really is a character.. I'm just glad he's only 12lbs! If he were any bigger he'd be SUCH a troublemaker, I'll admit, we let him get away with SO much more than the big dogs because he's so freaking adorable.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I love your doggies, so pretty.
And what gorgeous terrain, too!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Great photos, I love the one where Franklin is sitting in front of the lake, so beautiful


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures. The lake is beautiful.


----------



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

I'm not even going to tell you how many pictures I had to take before I got one of Franklin looking at the camera


----------

